# Orange wheels



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Had my spare set of wheels painted GT3 orange


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not unsurprisingly I like those.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

why do i like that lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I love that! :thumbsup:

On paper it sounds AWFUL but the reality is AMAZING! :smokin:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Awesome car.....love it Si!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Lamb said:


> Awesome car.....love it Si!


Lamb why dont you paint the wheels on your GTT the same colour?? :flame:

Looks awesome Si!

Ozz


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

i like


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Trev said:


> I love that! :thumbsup:
> 
> On paper it sounds AWFUL but the reality is AMAZING! :smokin:


That's exactly what I thought. It sounded so wrong, but it looks bloody good


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,,cant believe I like that.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Did someone say orange wheels.......

I have a favour for bright wheelcolors....had neon red ones on my Evo Wagon,have now neon orange ones on my X....so i like the orange wheels on the GTR above:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheers guys,the wheels will stay on for the event at RAF marham as i feel the A048 will give a bit more grip,but the colour is growing on me,i might paint the CE28's as well  ^^^ that evo looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That`s just bloody awsome, if my car wouldn`t be red , but white, it would be sitting on oranges now . .. :smokin::smokin:

By the way saw a black R32 GTR a while back here in japan with orange wheels, looked the nuts . . .


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

That evo rocks with those wheels.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Cool like it alot and that evo also looks awesome


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice Si  I reckon they'll look ever sweeter in any track photography shots you can get your car into


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

asiasi said:


> Had my spare set of wheels painted GT3 orange


Wheels that colour make me think of this:










And that's a very good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Love it, just says "Race" to me!

bob


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

The wheels look pretty good. I like!!


----------

